# Your Favorite Sci-Fi Games



## CreateBobob (Sep 30, 2017)

Sci-Fi games are all awesome but there are some that i think are incredible.So did you play any of them? did you like 'em? and the real deal what is your favorite sci-fi game?


Mines are Risk Of Rain, FTL, Gunpoint, Starbound, Halfway(Yeah i like indies) and the best of all _Space Station 13_


----------



## Bugg (Sep 30, 2017)

CreateBobob said:


> Halfway(Yeah i like indies)



I liked that one!  I have to say the original X-COM games (UFO: Enemy Unknown and X-COM Terror from the Deep) and the two new ones, too (and Xenonauts).  I really loved The Dig back in the day.  The first Halo game, too.  The first BioShock and BioShock Infinite. Homeworld.  Shadowrun Dragonfall.

Just recently I've really enjoyed Horizon Zero Dawn and (more indies) Halcyon 6: Starbase Commander and Hyper Light Drifter.

But my absolute favourites are the Metroid games, especially Metroid Prime, Metroid Fusion and Metroid Zero Mission.  Can't wait to get stuck into Super Metroid, now I have it on the SNES Mini!


----------



## CreateBobob (Sep 30, 2017)

Bugg said:


> X-COM games (UFO: Enemy Unknown and X-COM Terror from the Deep) and the two new ones, too (and Xenonauts). I really loved The Dig back in the day. The first Halo game, too. The first BioShock and BioShock Infinite


I'd like to play X-COM & BioShock i heard a  lot of good rumors about them. But my laptopsucks a lot nowadays i can't even play minesweepers(my monitor hardly even work). But those games are high up in the list. Especially X-COM.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 30, 2017)

I love the X-Com games and their successors. I also loved their predecessor Laser Squad.
For the bigger picture 4x games, I like Distant Worlds:Universe  the best.


----------



## AlexH (Oct 29, 2017)

I haven't played many modern games, so I'll be quite retro.

Perfect Dark on the Nintendo 64 was superb - it followed Goldeneye 64 and is even better. It was a first-person shooter set in the 2020s during an interstellar war, with various subplots like the rivalry between the group you (as Joanna Dark) work for and others. The multiplayer is excellent too. It was remastered for the Xbox 360.

Lylat Wars (AKA Star Fox 64) on the Nintendo 64 was my first cinematic experience in gaming. A wonderful game, with multiple ways to complete levels (which wasn't common back then).

Body Harvest (a precursor to the Grand Theft Auto open 3D worlds) and Space Station Silicon Valley were very good too.

Terranigma on the Super Nintendo is one of my favourite games ever. Earthbound is really good too - a different take on the traditional RPG. There were some crackers in the SNES/Megadrive era - Syndicate, Flashback, Contra III (AKA Super Probotector). I've been playing the latter on the SNES Mini with my brother recently.

Way back on the Amstrad CPC I remember a couple - Starquake and Driller.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 30, 2017)

Never been a big gamer, but her are my five favourites;

Half Life.
Jedi Knight.
Star Trek: Armada. 
X-Wing vs Tie Fighter
Dead space


----------



## Bashfull (Oct 30, 2017)

Mass Effect.

I gave up MMORPGs after becoming unhealthily addicted to a game called Anarchy Online.


----------



## Ardhacandra (May 5, 2018)

The shadowrun games from harebrained. It got me into the shadowrun universe and it got me quite addicted


----------



## Anthoney (May 5, 2018)

There was a time I quite enjoyed Traveler.  Of course the was a non electronic sci-fi game.  For electronic stuff I have never found a game that I liked better than Tie Fighter and X-Wing vs Tie Fighter (sequels to X-Wing).  By game standards it was prehistoric.


----------



## Overread (May 5, 2018)

Homeworld - really hard to best this one in my list. First up it was one of the first big fully 3D games ever made and it has one of the most epic intros ever scripted. The story is also fantastic and, for a strategy game, its very well put together. Forget Battlestar - think Homeworld! 


Starcraft - ok this should be top, first game I ever played and a great sci-fi RTS game. Lots and lots of fun and a great story! Mixed up with some neat cinematics and some challenging gameplay. 

Battletech - I'm going to put this here in the list even though its very new (only a few days old). First up the introduction video and visual style is fantastically influenced by a lot of earlier sci-fi artwork; its that painted quality that really just oozes atmosphere. Coupled to great music and fun gameplay and powerful mechs stomping across battlefields. Whilst it could still not live up to it all I'm hopeful this grows into a powerful game series and look forward to seeing more content. 

Dawn of War - epic Warhammer RTS and hte start of a great series of games. Power armour; swords; epic close combat and in this first game sync-kills (scripted high detail kill animations; a big rarity in RTS where most attack and animations are generic).

Total War SciFi game - ok there isn't one out there; but darn it we've got Warhammer Total War so that is one dream (for years) achieved; so there's no reason that we might not see a big sci-fi game from them one day!


----------



## Luiglin (May 5, 2018)

Nice to see some love for the X-Com stuff, they're still my fave and a step to one part of my small claim to fame. The Gollops, who developed the original X-Com series, went on to produce a turn based email game back in the dial up modem days of the net called Laser Squad Nemesis. I designed some of the maps for that game and worked on the single player version when it came out 

Laser Squad: Nemesis (2002) Windows credits - MobyGames


----------



## Bugg (May 8, 2018)

I've played a bit of the backer build of Julian Gollop's upcoming Phoenix Point.  Really high hopes for this one.


----------



## Luiglin (May 8, 2018)

Bugg said:


> I've played a bit of the backer build of Julian Gollop's upcoming Phoenix Point.  Really high hopes for this one.



I'd like to but my PC is so old you could refer to it as steampunk.


----------



## Rodders (May 9, 2018)

I'm not much of a gamer, but I bought myself a new PC last month and have been going back through my gaming past. 

Jedi Knight etc seemed a little dated and i didn't get into them, really. Half Life 1 and 2 however. Easily the best games i have played. I have the two episodes of HL2 still to play, then i need to download the Dead Space series.


----------



## Ninjastarfury (May 21, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid on the Game Cube was superb. Took all the best elements from the PlayStation version and remastered them with dynamic action cut scenes directed by one of my favourite directors Ryuhei Kitamura.

More recently though I played the demo for Detroit Become Human on PS4 and it was absolutely stunning. I highly recommend taking a look.


----------



## Sum Dude (May 21, 2018)

Dead Space 2 and Bioshock 2.


----------



## Bugg (May 21, 2018)

Ninjastarfury said:


> More recently though I played the demo for Detroit Become Human on PS4 and it was absolutely stunning. I highly recommend taking a look.



I grabbed David Cage's previous 'game', Beyond Two Souls, as it's free for PS+ members this month.  I'm enjoying it, although I'm not a huge fan of quick time events, which is pretty much all there is to it gameplay-wise.  Ellen Page's performance is pulling it through for me.  I remember playing Fahrenheit back in the day, too.  I'll give Detroit Become Human a look, inevitably, but I may wait until the price drops.


----------



## Ninjastarfury (May 21, 2018)

Bugg said:


> I grabbed David Cage's previous 'game', Beyond Two Souls, as it's free for PS+ members this month.  I'm enjoying it, although I'm not a huge fan of quick time events, which is pretty much all there is to it gameplay-wise.  Ellen Page's performance is pulling it through for me.  I remember playing Fahrenheit back in the day, too.  I'll give Detroit Become Human a look, inevitably, but I may wait until the price drops.



I started that the other day but I just couldn't get into it. Detroit was instantly more playable.


----------



## Bugg (May 22, 2018)

Ninjastarfury said:


> I started that the other day but I just couldn't get into it.



It took a while to get going.  It's a mixture of really good parts and some bits that are . . . not so good (mainly the childhood stuff).  It doesn't seem that your choices have any consequences, though - the story just carries on regardless of whether you succeed or fail at the QTEs.  I was craving something a bit different so I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## Ninjastarfury (May 22, 2018)

Bugg said:


> It took a while to get going.  It's a mixture of really good parts and some bits that are . . . not so good (mainly the childhood stuff).  It doesn't seem that your choices have any consequences, though - the story just carries on regardless of whether you succeed or fail at the QTEs.  I was craving something a bit different so I'm still enjoying it.



I think that's why I liked Detroit so much. All the decisions definitely effect the outcome and even how long you take to do things.


----------



## Bugg (May 25, 2018)

I played the Detroit demo and, yeah, you're right.  Very good indeed.  Played it three times, got three different outcomes.  Don't think I'll be waiting for a price drop after all


----------



## EJ Heijnis (Jun 13, 2018)

A friend waged a year-long campaign to get me into Eve Online. He succeeded, and I'm both grateful and hateful that he did. It has become one of my all-time favorites, but damn it, I don't have _time _for the level of commitment my game brain insists upon.  It's really fun, though, and the free option gives you more than enough opportunity to get to know the game, to the point where you never have to pay a dime if you don't want to.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a lot of interest in Eve Online, but so far I have been able to resist as I'm not really a hardcore gamer. I think I'll get drawn in eventually. 

On a separate note, the Eve Online books are pretty good.


----------



## EJ Heijnis (Jun 14, 2018)

Rodders said:


> I have a lot of interest in Eve Online, but so far I have been able to resist as I'm not really a hardcore gamer. I think I'll get drawn in eventually.
> 
> On a separate note, the Eve Online books are pretty good.



Well, let me be the little devil in your ear: one of the best things about Eve is the skill training system. You train in real time, even when you're not logged in, meaning playing 24/7 doesn't give you much of an advantage. In general, you can approach things in Eve with a project mindset, working towards long-term goals by making progress whenever you can without feeling like you're not getting anywhere.

I've read a few of the short stories, and I thought they were pretty good. I might give the novels a try.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 14, 2018)

Okay. Maybe I’ll try the free version this weekend.


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2018)

And that was the last we heard of Rodders. Some say that if you listen quietly in the dead of night on the forums you can hear his ghost, echoing from the dark depths of the Eve Servers. Though what he whispers sounds like crazed ramblings of an accountant go mad in space.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jul 13, 2018)

So, I am an absolute tightwad, so nearly all games I play are free. Warzone 2100 is a free, post apocalyptic RTS which is pretty good, as is Star Control 2 (Ur-Quan Masters is what they call it now). If you include fantasy, Battle for Wesnoth is surprisingly deep and interesting for a turn based, free, Tolkien-eske strategy game. It will literally eat your free time and laugh at you in the process. 

For paid, Sid Meyer's Alpha Centauri was an excellent game for SF strategy games. Civilization, on an alien planet, with a design workshop to create your own units and a pretty decent storyline. Sins of a Solar Empire is good also.


----------



## oganalp (Aug 17, 2018)

There are tons to mention, but to pick top 5 (series) that I played a bazillion times;

Mass Effect
Deus Ex
Tie Fighter
Dune
Starcraft


----------



## biodroid (Aug 17, 2018)

*Half-Life 2* - Possibly the best story, most immersive gameplay that was Sci Fi and horror mixed into one. The graphics were ground breaking for its time with the Source engine. City 17 was well realised and felt real, apparently they took inspiration from the Eastern Bloc (?) in their design to give it this dreary atmosphere. I still play it today after it release 14 years ago.

*Mass Effect* - I loved the trilogy, pity *Mass Effect: Andromeda* was a let down, I never played it but heard it was bad.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 17, 2018)

I still need to pick up the Mass Effect games. Perhaps on the next Steam Sale.


----------



## Bugg (Aug 17, 2018)

Adding another indie, Star Traders: Frontiers, to my list of faves.  What a fantastic game it is.


----------



## oganalp (Aug 18, 2018)

biodroid said:


> *Half-Life 2* - Possibly the best story, most immersive gameplay that was Sci Fi and horror mixed into one. The graphics were ground breaking for its time with the Source engine. City 17 was well realised and felt real, apparently they took inspiration from the Eastern Bloc (?) in their design to give it this dreary atmosphere. I still play it today after it release 14 years ago.
> 
> *Mass Effect* - I loved the trilogy, pity *Mass Effect: Andromeda* was a let down, I never played it but heard it was bad.



Andromeda is not a bad game. However, if you play it after the trilogy, it feels like a ten-year-old RPG. There are a lot of writing shortcomings, no high stakes, a very bland antagonist. The combat was good, I will give them that much.

Half Life 2 was epic. It still is.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 13, 2021)

I thought I’d bump this thread as there are a few really good sf themed games that I would love to play.

Horizon Zero Dawn has just been ported to the PC and I have this in my Steam library. The back story seems really good. 

I’m hoping for a port of The Last of Us which seems to be a fabulous piece of post apocalyptic Science Fiction. 

Currently playing Jedi: Fallen Order. First impressions are good, but I’m not sure as it appears to be one of those games where a lot of the work is done for you. I am impressed with the way the cutscenes and the game seem to merge quite seamlessly with each other. Haven’t been able to spend much time on it and saving seems to be done only once you reach certain points in the game, so I keep having to start at the beginning. 

I also downloaded Alien: Isolation, but I’ll play later when Vince starts as it’ll be nice to bounce of each other.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 14, 2021)

Favourite sci-fi games:

Zork
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Master of Orion I, II
Half-Life
Quake I, II
Alien vs. Predator (1999)
Doom series
Halo series
and hopefully Alien: Isolation and Aliens: Fireteam


----------



## paranoid marvin (Mar 14, 2021)

Vince W said:


> Favourite sci-fi games:
> 
> Zork
> The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
> ...




HHGTTG - impossibly difficult game, but I did manage to solve the Babel fish puzzle myself!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Mar 14, 2021)

Paradroid 
Impossible Mission
Alien Breed
Tron 2.0
Star Trek 25th Anniversary
Death Chase 3D
R Type


----------



## Rodders (Mar 14, 2021)

R Type. Wow, that’s going back some, PM. I must confess to having a soft spot for that sort of space shooter.

I used to quite enjoy Abe’s Odyssey and the Oddworld games. I did hear that there was a potential movie in development hell. Not sure how that’d work.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 14, 2021)

I forgot to add Dune II, 2000, and Emperor. Classic RTS'


----------



## paranoid marvin (Mar 14, 2021)

Rodders said:


> R Type. Wow, that’s going back some, PM. I must confess to having a soft spot for that sort of space shooter.
> 
> I used to quite enjoy Abe’s Odyssey and the Oddworld games. I did hear that there was a potential movie in development hell. Not sure how that’d work.




The Spectrum conversion (which got me into playing it) was awesome - spectacular conversion for the 48k machine. Although I could never get further than the 4th level on any version. Having seen later levels on Youtube, the action gets super impossible. 

Now you mention it, I do recall mention of an Abe movie, probably because of how popular the game was. I guess it couldn't have been worse than all the other movies based on video games.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Mar 14, 2021)

Vince W said:


> I forgot to add Dune II, 2000, and Emperor. Classic RTS'




Dune II, the original C&C game. In many ways better than the later games because you faced 2 enemies. Tbh I much preferred the original Amiga version with it's chunkier graphics to the more refined 2000 update which was made more in the style of C&C/Red Alert.

You don't mention the original Dune? Kind of a cross between a graphic adventure, RPG and war game. Stuck a lot closer to the novel than the later games, and the artwork in it was really well done.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 14, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Dune II, the original C&C game. In many ways better than the later games because you faced 2 enemies. Tbh I much preferred the original Amiga version with it's chunkier graphics to the more refined 2000 update which was made more in the style of C&C/Red Alert.
> 
> You don't mention the original Dune? Kind of a cross between a graphic adventure, RPG and war game. Stuck a lot closer to the novel than the later games, and the artwork in it was really well done.


I didn't get to play Dune, although I'm sure I would have loved it. I should download it and give it its due.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 27, 2021)

Gonna add Jedi: Fallen Order into my favourites. I've been on for about 16 hours now and am about 75% through the game. I've saved Dathomir until last. I am definitely a button smasher. 

Pretty decent and immersive story, challenging puzzles, excellent level design and each map is big enough to give you plenty to explore. I'm genuinely enjoying myself.


----------

